# Java fern dying??



## chimera_786 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi!
I recently bought java fern (2 0r 3 rhizomes) and first planted it in the substrate which wasn't a good idea; so i placed it on a fake rock i have to make it look better. I tied it using a rubberband. Now the thing is that when i got java fern, the leaves were brown and still are. Its been like almost a week since ive had this plant. The leaves are brown and a bit shriveled. I have stock lighting that came with my tank. Am i missing nutrients that are good if provided? If so, do mention a name of some brand that makes reliable liquid nutrients.
Thanks!!

Lighting: 17W, T8
Tank: 20g
Occupants: Mayaca and java fern along with fish


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

I would assume the brown leaves are dead or dying and won't turn back to green. However, if the rhyzome is healthy new leaves sould start to grow off of it soon. 

With that low of a lighting level (not bad for java ferns) I personally wouldn't add ferts, especially if that is the only plant you have. It may take some time for the plant to come back though.


----------



## xavierj123 (Aug 24, 2008)

Without knowing any better at the time, I too planted java fern in the substrate but it is doing just fine. Mine however was green and healthy when I bought it. Almost immediately black spots appeared on the underside of the leaves. I didn't know what was happening until roots began to appear and grow downward. Then teeny tiny leaves started to appear and I learned that this was sporangia (spores cases) from which "daughter plants develop. Now I am trying to learn what happens next.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sounds if you got an unhealthy plant from the get go. I would remove all the leaves that are dieing. New leaves will come out of the rhizome, if the rhizome is healthy.

As far as nutrients look for the Seachem line. I would start with Flourish & Excel... http://www.seachem.com/Products/Planted.html

Java Fern is a low light plant, but if you decide to get other plants that require more light then you will need a higher wattage fixture. I'm not filmiliar with T8 lighting, but see if the bulb has a K rating on it. For plants a K rating of between 5500K-10000K is best.


----------

